# SEC in the top 25



## fairhopebama (Sep 8, 2015)

I say the SEC is pretty tough. How about the fact that every team in the SEC west is in the top 25. Not sure that has ever happened in any conference.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I say the SEC is pretty tough.



It's the "Black and Blue" Conference of college football but pretenders gonna pretend and haters gonna hate.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 8, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I say the SEC is pretty tough. How about the fact that every team in the SEC west is in the top 25. Not sure that has ever happened in any conference.



Their all just chasing OSU!!!

Seriously, that is impressive. Looks almost like week 2 last year for the sec west. Maybe they will fare better this year by seasons end?


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 8, 2015)

Alot of teams will be chasing Ohio State. Unfortunately, OSU has an easy path to the playoffs where they should be able to rest their starters in just about every game after the first half or at least after the 3rd quarter. That makes a huge difference heading into the playoffs. Not taking anything away from Ohio State as I believe they are very good and it is a shame that the schedule wont show how good they are throughout the year against meaningless opponents except MSU.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 8, 2015)

Like the guy on Finbaum said the other day.  If you had to run a race in 2 trucks of the same kind the same distance,  but 2 distant paths.  1 truck takes the highway,  the other takes the rough path through the woods.  Which truck would you go with?  The one that took the easier path,  or the one thats all beat up from the rough path? Obviously Ohio is the highway AND Bama, or the sec winner is the rough route


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 8, 2015)

that's cool having all 7 from the west in the top 25.. obviously doesn't mean much right now but never the less, cool.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Like the guy on Finbaum said the other day.  If you had to run a race in 2 trucks of the same kind the same distance,  but 2 distant paths.  1 truck takes the highway,  the other takes the rough path through the woods.  Which truck would you go with?  The one that took the easier path,  or the one thats all beat up from the rough path? Obviously Ohio is the highway AND Bama, or the sec winner is the rough route




as long as the sec winner is from the west. the east is a cake walk like the big 10.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> as long as the sec winner is from the west. the east is a cake walk like the big 10.



The east is weak no denying that one. What would suck is to lose to and east team (big 10 like). It would be hard for a fan of a said  (weak big 10 like) team to forget on and internet forum.. So there would be a lot of kind folks to remind you all the time...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The east is weak no denying that one. What would suck is to lose to and east team (big 10 like). It would be hard for a fan of a said  (weak big 10 like) team to forget on and internet forum.. So there would be a lot of kind folks to remind you all the time...




2 of the 10 teams are from the east; and your point is what. the big awesome has 2 teams in the top 25. Big 10 = sec east.


----------



## srb (Sep 8, 2015)

*This!*



fairhope said:


> Alot of teams will be chasing Ohio State. Unfortunately, OSU has an easy path to the playoffs where they should be able to rest their starters in just about every game after the first half or at least after the 3rd quarter. That makes a huge difference heading into the playoffs. Not taking anything away from Ohio State as I believe they are very good and it is a shame that the schedule wont show how good they are throughout the year against meaningless opponents except MSU.



Winner here....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 2 of the 10 teams are from the east; and your point is what. the big awesome has 2 teams in the top 25. Big 10 = sec east.



I never argued your point........ Carry on!


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> as long as the sec winner is from the west. the east is a cake walk like the big 10.



If the East is weak as you say, convince your team's coaches to rest the starters when we play you. The head coaches all know one thing: anything can happen on any given Saturday in the SEC. We are known for beating each other up and cancelling each other out. There are way too many rival games to count on anything.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 9, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> If the East is weak as you say, convince your team's coaches to rest the starters when we play you. The head coaches all know one thing: anything can happen on any given Saturday in the SEC.



OR anywhere in the country!! Ask the SEC East CHAMP from last year, how they fared against the BIGs second worst team last year?


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 9, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Like the guy on Finbaum said the other day.  If you had to run a race in 2 trucks of the same kind the same distance,  but 2 distant paths.  1 truck takes the highway,  the other takes the rough path through the woods.  Which truck would you go with?  The one that took the easier path,  or the one thats all beat up from the rough path? Obviously Ohio is the highway AND Bama, or the sec winner is the rough route



Thats funny, I watched dukes of harzard all those years and the boys always took the path thru the woods and they always finished first!!!


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 9, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> that's cool having all 7 from the west in the top 25.. obviously doesn't mean much right now but never the less, cool.



Yup. Preseason/early season polls are like nipples on a boar. It's still impressive though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 2 of the 10 teams are from the east; and your point is what. the big awesome has 2 teams in the top 25. Big 10 = sec east.



And after the Vols get beat on Saturday, they'll fall out of the polls and everything will be right in the world!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 9, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> It's still impressive though.


 You mean boars having nipples?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 9, 2015)

That looks very similar to last year before every one of those West teams got beat in their bowl games. That's nothing more than the media's love fest with the SEC while other conferences get no respect. Case in point, GT finished last season strong, winning 3 out of the last 4 games against ranked opponents. They finished 8th in the final ranking but despite returning the starting QB and bulk of the OL and defense, ranked 17th in preseason poll.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 9, 2015)

Paging jetjockey to use the term "SEC BIAS"


----------



## Throwback (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey look Texas a&m knocked Arizona state off after that horse whipping last weekend.

I guess that was sec bias too


----------



## Buzz (Sep 9, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> That looks very similar to last year before every one of those West teams got beat in their bowl games. That's nothing more than the media's love fest with the SEC while other conferences get no respect. Case in point, GT finished last season strong, winning 3 out of the last 4 games against ranked opponents. They finished 8th in the final ranking but despite returning the starting QB and bulk of the OL and defense, ranked 17th in preseason poll.



True but good luck getting anyone on this board other than other Tech fans to agree with you.    It will all work itself out (one way or the other) in 6-7 weeks, which is precisely why preseason ranking are total bunk in the first place.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 9, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> That looks very similar to last year before every one of those West teams got beat in their bowl games. That's nothing more than the media's love fest with the SEC while other conferences get no respect. Case in point, GT finished last season strong, winning 3 out of the last 4 games against ranked opponents. They finished 8th in the final ranking but despite returning the starting QB and bulk of the OL and defense, ranked 17th in preseason poll.



Jody

I will say that had me scratching my head as well. GT is one of the teams I actually thought might crack the top 10 to start the season and was surprised to see them at 17. Its amazing listening to the talking heads always giving sec teams the benefit of the doubt? Don't get me wrong, they are the best conference top to bottom but anytime a team even sniffs the ability to win some games they jump into the top 25. GT is a perfect example of the whole issue fans across the country have when it comes to sec rankings. I think Minnesota can play with and even beat half the teams ranked ahead of them in the sec on any given Saturday. The problem is the sec team gets the benefit of the doubt, and a team like GT or Minny does not.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And after the Vols get beat on Saturday, they'll fall out of the polls and everything will be right in the world!



absolutely stellar comment


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 9, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> That looks very similar to last year before every one of those West teams got beat in their bowl games. That's nothing more than the media's love fest with the SEC while other conferences get no respect. Case in point, GT finished last season strong, winning 3 out of the last 4 games against ranked opponents. They finished 8th in the final ranking but despite returning the starting QB and bulk of the OL and defense, ranked 17th in preseason poll.



That was last years team not this years. It does not matter how many starters are returning because one key component missing can change the whole identity of a team. I didn't start the thread to ruffle feathers just thought it was interesting that at this point the SEC west from top to bottom is ranked. Not sure that has ever been done within a conference division. As many have said, it will all work itself out because all those west teams have to face each other and there will be a loser.  There is Competition week in and week out unlike some of the other conferences where they play maybe two meaningful games all year.


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> That looks very similar to last year before every one of those West teams got beat in their bowl games. That's nothing more than the media's love fest with the SEC while other conferences get no respect. Case in point, GT finished last season strong, winning 3 out of the last 4 games against ranked opponents. They finished 8th in the final ranking but despite returning the starting QB and bulk of the OL and defense, ranked 17th in preseason poll.



Since you think those ranked teams you beat were not that good, your ranking is about right.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 9, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> That looks very similar to last year before every one of those West teams got beat in their bowl games. That's nothing more than the media's love fest with the SEC while other conferences get no respect. Case in point, GT finished last season strong, winning 3 out of the last 4 games against ranked opponents. They finished 8th in the final ranking but despite returning the starting QB and bulk of the OL and defense, ranked 17th in preseason poll.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Don't get me wrong, they are the best conference top to bottom



ergo



Madsnooker said:


> The problem is the sec team gets the benefit of the doubt, and a team like GT or Minny does not.



It makes perfect sense and you finally got there albeit via the "Tipsy Coachman" doctrine.


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> ergo
> 
> 
> 
> It makes perfect sense and you finally got there albeit via the "Tipsy Coachman" doctrine.


I haven't heard any complaints about "espin" this year since urban is featured in one of their commercials.

BTW, if your name is urban, does that qualify him as thug?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 9, 2015)

riprap said:


> BTW, if your name is urban, does that qualify him as thug?



Most definitely.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2015)

riprap said:


> I haven't heard any complaints about "espin" this year since urban is featured in one of their commercials.
> 
> BTW, if your name is urban, does that qualify him as thug?





SpotandStalk said:


> Most definitely.



"Urban thug". It's got a nice ring to it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> "Urban thug". It's got a nice ring to it.



not as auspicious as kang elfiiiiii thug.


----------



## dark horse (Sep 10, 2015)

Ole Miss and Miss St. have been the cellar dwellers of the west for years.  Last year they were perceived to be good and now they are perpetual world beaters
Of course, they did spend a little time out of the "everyday grind" that is the SEC during bowl season and they promptly got there brakes beat off.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 10, 2015)

fairhope said:


> That was last years team not this years. It does not matter how many starters are returning because one key component missing can change the whole identity of a team. I didn't start the thread to ruffle feathers just thought it was interesting that at this point the SEC west from top to bottom is ranked. Not sure that has ever been done within a conference division. As many have said, it will all work itself out because all those west teams have to face each other and there will be a loser.  There is Competition week in and week out unlike some of the other conferences where they play maybe two meaningful games all year.



All true, but last year (outside of Bama), it was overrated teams eeking out wins over other overrated teams and beating up on a weak East.  Don't get me wrong, the West was comprised of quality teams from top to bottom.  Arkansas was mediocre, but that's still good for a last place team.  

The talk of greatest in history is just a product of today's media.  It's all about click bait and hashtags.  ESPN does nothing more than poke a stick in an ant bed and watch everyone go wild in their comment section.  Don't believe me?  Tune in to First Take.


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 11, 2015)

Saw a talk show on ESPN last week; had 4 commentators on there and all said that the PAC 12 and Big 10 conferences are clearly better than the SEC this year, especially the PAC 12.

Not saying I agree; just telling you what was said.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 11, 2015)

HighCotton said:


> Saw a talk show on ESPN last week; had 4 commentators on there and all said that the PAC 12 and Big 10 conferences are clearly better than the SEC this year, especially the PAC 12.
> 
> Not saying I agree; just telling you what was said.



Not calling you a liar, but I'd have to see that.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 11, 2015)

HighCotton said:


> Saw a talk show on ESPN last week; had 4 commentators on there and all said that the PAC 12 and Big 10 conferences are clearly better than the SEC this year, especially the PAC 12.
> 
> Not saying I agree; just telling you what was said.



I saw it also


----------



## Throwback (Sep 11, 2015)

HighCotton said:


> Saw a talk show on ESPN last week; had 4 commentators on there and all said that the PAC 12 and Big 10 conferences are clearly better than the SEC this year, especially the PAC 12.
> 
> Not saying I agree; just telling you what was said.



So basically the commentators ate the PAC12 and big 10 cheese


----------



## schleylures (Sep 13, 2015)

Down to seven


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 13, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Not calling you a liar, but I'd have to see that.



This? Ive heard some say the pac 12 but I have not heard anyone say the big was better?


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 13, 2015)

schleylures said:


> Down to seven



Should be down to 4 or 5 but the voters dont want to look stupid after having 10 of 25.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 14, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> This? Ive heard some say the pac 12 but *I have not heard anyone say the big was better?:*huh:



Like High cotton and myself said before, it was said on national television,CFB Daily to be exact.Just because you weren't watching at the time and didn't hear it doesn't mean it wasn't said.I can call you a liar to but that doesn't necessarily make you one.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 14, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Like High cotton and myself said before, it was said on national television,CFB Daily to be exact.Just because you weren't watching at the time and didn't hear it doesn't mean it wasn't said.I can call you a liar to but that doesn't necessarily make you one.



One of the guys on FS1 said the same thing  If you match teams from best to worst across the SEC and pac 12 Id say pac12 is better. Once you get past the top 3 in the big 10 SEC is better. At this point in the season does it really matter? Let's get down to the last couple weeks and see where everyone is


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 14, 2015)

riprap said:


> I haven't heard any complaints about "espin" this year since urban is featured in one of their commercials.
> 
> BTW, if your name is urban, does that qualify him as thug?



Actually I have. I complained that leading up to the season ESPIN was all over sec west again and low and behold, they all got ranked.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 14, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Like High cotton and myself said before, it was said on national television,CFB Daily to be exact.Just because you weren't watching at the time and didn't hear it doesn't mean it wasn't said.I can call you a liar to but that doesn't necessarily make you one.



I don't miss any shows!!!


Just kidding obviously. I thought you said ESPIN said that and I found that hard to believe. I did not call you a liar even though I understand why you would take it that way.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 20, 2015)

What a difference a couple weeks make. Down to 6 sec teams with mizzou at #25. By the way the big 10 now has 4 teams in with no's 1 and 2


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 20, 2015)

wait!..what


----------



## Throwback (Sep 20, 2015)

Wake me up when Michigan gets top 25 ranking


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 20, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> What a difference a couple weeks make. Down to 6 sec teams with mizzou at #25. By the way the big 10 now has 4 teams in with no's 1 and 2



6 is still better than 4.........
How long did you think the SEC could keep 10 in with the schedules they play?


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 20, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> 6 is still better than 4.........
> How long did you think the SEC could keep 10 in with the schedules they play?



They've barely started conference play. Don't tell me it's cause there beating each other  up. Every conference beats teams in there own conference. No different than the sec


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 20, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Wake me up when Michigan gets top 25 ranking



Hush your mouth. We don't need that trash poisoning the polls


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 20, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> How long did you think the SEC could keep 10 in with the schedules they play?



Please tell me you were not serious????


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 21, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> They've barely started conference play. Don't tell me it's cause there beating each other  up. Every conference beats teams in there own conference. No different than the sec





Madsnooker said:


> Please tell me you were not serious????



Please tell me your not trying to compare the Big 10 to the SEC ? Cause if you are then you need to take the rose colored glasses off and chunk them in the trash!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 21, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> They've barely started conference play. Don't tell me it's cause there beating each other  up. Every conference beats teams in there own conference. No different than the sec



Very different in the SEC.  They get "quality losses", which somehow is better than a win in any other conference.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2015)

so funny how the osu apologists feed off each other.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so funny how the osu apologists feed off each other.



Funny to watch OSU struggle with these weak teams..


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny to watch OSU struggle with these weak teams..



Don't be knockin' the Bucks. Northern Illinois is a perennial powerhouse.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny to watch OSU struggle with these weak teams..



Funny to watch them struggle with the pressure of HAVING to beat everyone by 4 TD's to pass the "eye test".

Been there, seen that.  The pressure is their biggest opponent, and every game they win, the pressure will mount.

Better, 6?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 21, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Don't be knockin' the Bucks. Northern Illinois is a perennial powerhouse.



Not to say they are better, but they've made a BCS bowl more recently than UGA.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Funny to watch them struggle with the pressure of HAVING to beat everyone by 4 TD's to pass the "eye test".
> 
> Been there, done that.  The pressure is their biggest opponent, and every game they win, the pressure will mount.



so you played on a championship cfb team?  awesome. tell us about your team, the year you played, who you were on that team, and a little about the adversity you had to overcome in dealing with the pressure associated with such stress at a young age.  Did your power ranger ninja skills help?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so you played on a championship cfb team?  awesome. tell us about your team, the year you played, who you were on that team, and a little about the adversity you had to overcome in dealing with the pressure associated with such stress at a young age.  Did your power ranger ninja skills help?



I will never tell, and I would appreciate you staying out of my business.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I will never tell, and I would appreciate you staying out of my business.



I know the feeling.. After I won the Heisman I had to lay low on these online forums as well..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I know the feeling.. After I won the Heisman I had to lay low on these online forums as well..



Never won a Heisman.  Did win the Biletnikoff and the Bednarik, though.  Heckuva two way player.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I know the feeling.. After I won the Heisman I had to lay low on these online forums as well..



wow dude thats awesome. you must be one of the Herschel's. at least you are not like the fake ww2 bomber pilot in the political forum.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 21, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> So you were a Hurricane?



I was wondering if you were gonna go there.  You never let me down, Spot.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Heckuva two way player.



So you were a Hurricane?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 21, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Not to say they are better, but they've made a BCS bowl more recently than UGA.



Nobody gonna touch this?  C'mon forum, don't let me down.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I was wondering if you were gonna go there.  You never let me down, Spot.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Nobody gonna touch this?  C'mon forum, don't let me down.



Why don't you post up the history of Northern Illinois' post season play and then compare and contrast it with that of UGA's? That would be a worthy, enlightening assignment for you.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 21, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Why don't you post up the history of Northern Illinois' post season play and then compare and contrast it with that of UGA's? That would be a worthy, enlightening assignment for you.



Because they don't play in the SEC, therefore their accomplishments would have no merit, anyway.

Stick the the pot stirring facts, elfiii.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Because they don't play in the SEC, therefore their accomplishments would have no merit, anyway.
> 
> Stick the the pot stirring facts, elfiii.



'Bout what I expected for an answer.


----------



## 308fan (Sep 21, 2015)

polls in september = meaningless indicator of how strong a conference is


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2015)

The SEC games are very entertaining. That's why most of them are on prime time. People enjoy watching close games in a packed house and loud fans. They have to put ACC games on when high schools play on Thursday and Friday to try and get an audience. Big 10 games sound like a funeral and they can even get that woman announcer sometimes.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 21, 2015)

riprap said:


> The SEC games are very entertaining. That's why most of them are on prime time. People enjoy watching close games in a packed house and loud fans. They have to put ACC games on when high schools play on Thursday and Friday to try and get an audience. Big 10 games sound like a funeral and they can even get that woman announcer sometimes.



Can't argue with this.  With a few exceptions, fan participation is a lull in most other conferences.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Can't argue with this.  With a few exceptions, fan participation is a lull in most other conferences.



yep.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 21, 2015)

riprap said:


> The SEC games are very entertaining. That's why most of them are on prime time. People enjoy watching close games in a packed house and loud fans. They have to put ACC games on when high schools play on Thursday and Friday to try and get an audience. Big 10 games sound like a funeral and they can even get that woman announcer sometimes.



These close games you speak of? So far there's been one great sec game this season. Bama and ole miss. Ga had a great game last week but it wasn't close. Sec= overrated


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2015)

Miss St/lsu, Kentucky/sc, Kentucky/Florida, Tenn/Oklahoma, bama/ole miss...It's only been three weeks. Prime time.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 21, 2015)

What about auburn vs Jacksonville st?  That was a double ot featherweight battle!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2015)

Yall Bulldogs keep running that suck about auburn.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Yall Bulldogs keep running that suck about auburn.



no offense really, but the barn sucks too.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 21, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Yall Bulldogs keep running that suck about auburn.



Sorry man, couldn't resist.  You know you would be giving to us.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Yall Bulldogs keep running that suck about auburn.



LOL I will when your QB completes a pass....... Oh thats not and INT......


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> LOL I will when your QB completes a pass....... Oh thats not and INT......



trust me i blow up my facebook feed about how bad he sucks when the game is on.   

that and "fire gus"


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> Sorry man, couldn't resist.  You know you would be giving to us.



sure would. just don't want ya'll to jinx yourselves.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 21, 2015)

Throwback said:


> sure would. just don't want ya'll to jinx yourselves.



No worries about that, we can't lose  Believe me, I know the next 3 weeks are a little challenging.  The jstate jokes will stick with aub like our pooch kick


----------



## Amoo (Sep 21, 2015)

Why on earth any Auburn fan would call for Gus Malzhon to be fired is beyond me...that's just crazy.  He's easily the second best coach in the SEC and top 10 in the country...


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2015)

I being facetious and it's a play on the "fire mark richt" chant that gets drummed up when He loses just one game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2015)

Throwback said:


> I being facetious and it's a play on the "fire mark richt" chant that gets drummed up when He loses just one game.



We're serious!


----------



## Amoo (Sep 21, 2015)

My bad Throwback, I was gonna say, was 3-2 really so long ago you have forgotten.

On that note, well played Sir, well played.


----------



## 308fan (Sep 22, 2015)

that arkansas toledo game was a good un


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 14, 2015)

After 6 weeks there is 5 sec teams and 5 big ten teams in the top 25. How things change in just a few weeks. SEC= overrated


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> After 6 weeks there is 5 sec teams and 5 big ten teams in the top 25. How things change in just a few weeks. SEC= overrated



6 more weeks to go. Watch how much it changes. The Dawgs will likely fall out of last place.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 14, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> After 6 weeks there is 5 sec teams and 5 big ten teams in the top 25. How things change in just a few weeks. SEC= overrated



Overrated

That's funny coming from a Ohio St fan,with how they  been struggling to beat mediocre teams and whatnot.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 15, 2015)

Amoo said:


> Why on earth any Auburn fan would call for Gus Malzhon to be fired is beyond me...that's just crazy.  He's easily the second best coach in the SEC and top 10 in the country...



Folks thought that about Chizik at one time, too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Folks thought that about Chizik at one time, too.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>



and he actually WON a NC.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> and he actually WON a NC.



Paid big money to get Cam Newton!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Paid big money to get Cam Newton!!



That's why they didn't have any left to get a good coach after Chizik.

And Miss State took their lowball offer and gots them a Wal Mart Cam Newton.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2015)

now the barn is broke ad they suck


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's why they didn't have any left to get a good coach after Chizik.
> 
> And Miss State took their lowball offer and gots them a Wal Mart Cam Newton.



If ODR was around, he would be calling his lawyer for those "slanderous" remarks..


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Paid big money to get Cam Newton!!



Proof you get what you pay for.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Proof you get what you pay for.



I knew it would draw you out.. 

Like 6 said.. 


> now the barn is broke and they suck


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> If ODR was around, he would be calling his lawyer for those "slanderous" remarks..



Whoa now!!!  I will not be an active participant of any negative talk about ODR.  That kind of thing is frowned upon 'round here.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I knew it would draw you out..
> 
> Like 6 said..



you need to change your name to "Browning Smacker" for the smack talking you do constantly.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2015)

Throwback said:


> you need to change your name to "Browning Smacker" for the smack talking you do constantly.



I'll be happy too.. Right after you change your name too..

Auburnwantabee....
Auburndoesuck........
AuburnIsBrokeAfterCam.....
I'mAnFSUbandwagonjumperThanksToMyWife...
IHaveAteamInEveryConference....
EmuSmackerThe2nd.........

The list of possible screen names with you is endless...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Whoa now!!!  I will not be an active participant of any negative talk about ODR.  That kind of thing is frowned upon 'round here.



What are you talking about.. I want ODR re-instated.. And if 6 would have voted in our favor, he would have been my 1st pass. Rebel Yell would have been my 2nd, Ol Red would have been 3rd followed by Les Miles (so he could get off of his other accounts), then Kevina and Proside..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2015)

Throwback said:


> you need to change your name to "Browning Smacker" for the smack talking you do constantly.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What are you talking about.. I want ODR re-instated.. And if 6 would have voted in our favor, he would have been my 1st pass. Rebel Yell would have been my 2nd, Ol Red would have been 3rd followed by Les Miles (so he could get off of his other accounts), then Kevina and Proside..



Proside???? That was one  dude.


Didn't somebody get banned for talking about his avatar???


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey now auburn and Georgia are both 4-2


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 16, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What are you talking about.. I want ODR re-instated.. And if 6 would have voted in our favor, he would have been my 1st pass. Rebel Yell would have been my 2nd, Ol Red would have been 3rd followed by Les Miles (so he could get off of his other accounts), then Kevina and Proside..



Why not just bring back all the banned posters?  To hear you old heads talk, they were the life of the party.


----------

